# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Windows Server >  Лицензирование сервера терминалов

## Avatar_101

Нужна помощь в Лицензирование сервера терминалов 64х

----------


## Thread

А может кто подсказать по серверному оборудованию? Тоже вопрос с лицензией связан?

----------


## Shtub

А что за сервер, что именно хотели узнать?

----------


## Thread

Хочу узнать какую лицензию выбрать для такого устройства - https://www.depo.ru/config_depo_c2057_i144348_m2.aspx - ? Самую дорогу не потяну, да и есть ли в ней смысл при моих задачах? Для такого сервера какая лицензия будет оптимальной если перед ним не ставить сверх задач?

----------

